# IBEW revoks charter of lu 380



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Norris Harrington said:


> As of December 1, 2014 Local 380 Norristown, Pa. is no longer.
> The members are now transferred to lu 98 (Phila) .
> I'm hoping that some info will be available the next meeting 12/16/14 at 7:00pm.
> Anyone with more info, please share.
> ...


Thanks, Welcome to the forum...:thumbsup:


----------



## Phatstax (Feb 16, 2014)

Any news?


----------

